# Snowbird vs Park City



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Hi Guys,
I've got 3ish days in Utah March 20th-22nd. I figure I'll get in at 8:30 am on Friday and try to be on a mountain by the 12 noon, ride all day on Saturday, ride as much as I can Sunday and catch an evening flight back east Sunday night.

I was thinking either Snowbird or Park City. Are these wise choices? Which is better? Should I look at something else? Should I bring a fold out chair for the epic lift lines? Any tips on cheap lodging/transportation would be welcome too.
Thanks!
...Fuck Alta


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

Park city is closer to the airport, the bird gets more snow. If u want pow, go bird. Snowbird is probably cheaper also


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

If you're staying near Snowbird you'll have the added benefit of also being close to Brighton and Solitude if you want to try those resorts as well. If you stay at a hotel on the Snowbird property you can avoid any situation where the roads going up there get closed. I personally live in Park City so feel free to ask any other questions you have.


----------



## LightninSVT (Dec 31, 2010)

I went to Park City for the first time last year....I can't compare to Bird but I had the best time at Park City. It helped that they got 8" of fresh snow just about every night I was there. On Friday, I think I had the 3rd chair up and was able to hit fresh tracks all the way down for at least 2 runs...then I found fresh stuff in and out of the trees all day. The bowls were amazing...some I chickened out on but the ones I hit was the best boarding I've every experienced. I was able to find a bunch of runs that weren't marked trails. Honestly they were the most fun I had at the resort. I mainly board east coast...so it was glorious!

Jon


----------



## yogibear18 (Feb 13, 2019)

Snowbird for more advanced, steep terrain, and typically more powder.. though due in part to the type of people who ride it the powder gets tracked out very quickly.
There is not much apres to speak of at Snowbird, or any of the cottonwood mountains. Unless you're a bed at 10, up at 6 type, you're better staying in SLC and driving.

PC for massive acreage and loads of blue runs (though there is some challenging terrain), if you want to walk to lifts, and stay in a 'ski town'.


----------



## YMike322 (Dec 22, 2019)

Snowbird is a great place, I think!


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Brighton is outstanding also.


----------



## yogibear18 (Feb 13, 2019)

If you don't have an epic pass or access to one, Snowbird will be far cheaper than PC too.

You can stay in SLC and do one day each at Snowbird, Brighton (more mellow day), and Snowbasin. That's what I'd do with 3 days in Utah.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

I'll be at Snowbird at the end of the month, staying at Cliff Lodge. Also, Ikon pass.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I wound up booking 3 days at Powder Mountain. I might shoot over to snowbasin one day.


----------



## Reet TripOutside.com (Feb 23, 2020)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Hi Guys,
> I've got 3ish days in Utah March 20th-22nd. I figure I'll get in at 8:30 am on Friday and try to be on a mountain by the 12 noon, ride all day on Saturday, ride as much as I can Sunday and catch an evening flight back east Sunday night.
> 
> I was thinking either Snowbird or Park City. Are these wise choices? Which is better? Should I look at something else? Should I bring a fold out chair for the epic lift lines? Any tips on cheap lodging/transportation would be welcome too.
> ...


Both Snowbird and Park City are great resorts, but depending on the day you will probably deal with long lift lines. Our personal favorites for less people and lower prices are Brighton and Solitude. They are smaller than both Snowbird and Park City but definitely worth checking out for a day. You will probably want a rental car to get to them, and head up early in the morning for the shortest lines!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Sounds like hwy closures due to traffic and parking availability may need to be considered, going forward lol









Heavy Traffic Closed Little Cottonwood Canyon on Sunday







www.tetongravity.com


----------



## LWRE (Oct 23, 2021)

It’s time to gear up. Temperatures are dropping and the leaves have fallen. We are excited for the ski season. Utah is home to many world class and iconic ski resorts. Whether its pristine groomed runs or untracked powder fields, there’s truly a resort home for everyone. Come live the dream with us.

Click here to view pricing breakdowns that include all Utah resorts. Prices increase throughout September and October. It’s time to lock in your season pass.

*ALTA*
Prices valid through September 12th, 2018
• Family Season Pass Package – 2 Adults/2 Children – $2,199
• Unlimited Adult – $1099
• Mid-Week – $899
• Ages 18-25 – $729
• Medical Resident – $849
• Military – $729
• Ages 65-79 – $729
• Ages 80+ – $50

*BRIGHTON*
• Family 4 Pack – 2 Adults/2Children – $1,699
◦ Youth Add On – (Age 11-18 up to 2 with qualifying purchase) $299
◦ Child Add On – (10 & Under with qualifying purchase) Free
• Unlimited Adult (31-64) – $949 • Unlimited Millennial – (26 – 30) $799
• Unlimited Young Adult – (19 -25) $649
• Unlimited Youth – (11 – 18) $399
• Unlimited Child – (10 & Under) $50
• Unlimited Military – (Active Military Only) – $649
• Unlimited Senior (65+) $649
• Midweek – $599
• Adult Night Pass (19+) $469
• Youth Night Pass (11 – 18) – $379

*DEER VALLEY*
• Adult One (18-64 years): $2,365 | $2,766 (after 10/16/2018)
• Adult Two (18-64 years, spouse of Adult One or Senior): $1,950 | $2,297 (after 10/16/2018)
• College Student: $1,480 | $1,622 (after 10/16/18)
• Teen (13-17 years): $1,000 | $1,210 (after 10/16/2018)
• Child (5-12 years): $600 | $695 (after 10/16/2018)
• Tot (4&under)* : FREE with the purchase of an Adult One Season Pass.
• Senior (65-71 years): $1,205 | $1,360 (after 10/16/2018)
• Super Senior (72+ years): $1,100 | $1,236 (after 10/16/2018)
• Military Season Pass: $1,235
• Midweek Adult (18-64 years): $1,235 | $1,339 (after 10/16/2018)
• Hospitality Pass: $5,900

*NORDIC VALLEY*
• Family Unlimited: $299
• Family Limited: $199
• Adult (ages 25-59): $299
• Young Adult (ages 19-24): $219
• Youth (ages 7-12): $149
• Child (7&Under): FREE
• Senior (ages 60-74): $219
• Hero*: $199

*PARK CITY*
Current pricing for a limited time only!
Epic Local Pass: Unlimited, unrestricted skiing or riding at Breckenridge, Keystone, Wilmot, Afton Alps, Mt. Brighton and Arapahoe Basin with limited restrictions at Park City Mountain, Heavenly, Northstar, Stowe, and Kirkwood. Also includes a total of 10 holiday restricted days at Vail, Whistler Blackcomb, and Beaver Creek. Additional tickets 7 days at Crested Butte, Okemo, and Mount Sunapee. And 5 total days at Hakuba Valley, Japan.

• Epic Local Pass Adult (Ages 19+): $669
• Epic Local Pass Teen (Ages 13-18): $549
• Epic Local Pass Child (Ages 5-12): $359

Epic Pass: Unlimited skiing or riding at Vail, Beaver Creek, Breckenridge, Keystone, Park City Mountain, Heavenly, NorthStar, Kirkwood, Wilmot, Stowe, Whistler Blackcomb, Afton Alps, Mt. Brighton, Perisher, and Arapahoe Basin – NO BLACKOUTS. Additional 7 days at Telluride, Crested Butte, Okemo, and Mounta Sunapee. An additional 7 combined days at Fernie Alpine Resort, Kicking Horse Mountain Resort, Kimberly Alpine Resort, Stoneham, Nakiska Ski Area, and Mounta-Saine Anne. And 5 total days at Hakuba Valley, Japan. Along with access to 6 European resorts.

• Epic Pass Adult: $899
• Epic Pass Child: $469

Park City Youth Pass: Unlimited Access To Park City Mountain, Additional discounted tickets available at: Breckenridge, Keystone, Heavenly, Kirkwood, and Northstar. Advanced lift ticket rate available at Vail, Beaver Creek, Whislter Blackcomb, and Stowe.

• Park City Youth Pass College (17+): $439
• Park City Youth Pass Teen (12-18): $389
• Park City Youth Pass Child (5-12): $359

*POWDER MOUNTAIN*
• Adult Loyalty (19-64): $705
• Adult (19-64): $750
• College Student (19-26): $465
• 6 & Under: $20
• Child (7-12): $200
• Youth (13-18): $310
• Seniors (65-74): $465
• Seniors (ages 75+) and Kids (6 and under): $20
• Family Pass: $1,760
• Family (Weber & Cache County Residents): $1,410
• Military/Law Enforcement/Fire Fighter/Teacher: $485
• Night Season Pass: $135

*SNOWBASIN RESORT*
• Adult Premier (age 27-64): $769
• Young Adult Premier (age 19-26): $509
• Teen Premier (age 13-18): $339
• Youth Premier (age 7-12): $239
• Senior Premier (age 65-74): $549
• Military Premier (age 18-64): $539

*SNOWBIRD*
Summit Pass
The Summit Pass is the ultimate way to experience everything Snowbird has to offer with unlimited skiing/riding, no blackout dates and amazing benefits.

• Family 4-Pack: $2,199
• Adult: $1,099
• Senior (age 65+): $719
• Young Adult (ages 19-25): $719
• Teen (ages 13-18): $369
• Youth (ages 7-12): $299

*SOLITUDE*
• Adult (ages 26-64): $979
• Young Adult (ages 10-25): $599
• Teen (age 14-18): $359
• Junior (ages 11-13): $259
• Youth (ages 7-10): $149
• Child (ages 6&under): $25
• Ultimate Family (2 adult & 2 dependent (ages 7-18)): $1,999
◦ Add-on Dependent (ages 7-18): $149
• Senior (ages 65+): $599
• Military, Firefighter, Law Enforcement: $599
• Adult Midweek (holiday blackouts apply): $589
• College Student: $669
• Medical Residents: $669

*SUNDANCE*
• Adult Unlimited $585 (Before 10/31) / $715 (After 10/31)
• Adult Midweek Mon-Fri and Sat Nights $349 (Before 10/31) / $489 (After 10/31)
• Junior Unlimited with Adult Unlimited $189 (Before 10/31) / $289 (After 10/31)
• Junior Unlimited without Adult Unlimited $269 (Before 10/31) / $329 (After 10/31)
• Youth Unlimited with Adult Unlimited $229 (Before 10/31) / $369 (After 10/31)
• Youth Unlimited without Adult Unlimited $299 (Before 10/31) / $399 (After 10/31)
• College Unlimited $499 (Before 10/31) / $599 (After 10/31)
• College Restricted $399 (Before 10/31) / $499 (After 10/31)
• Young Adult Unlimited $499 (Before 10/31) / $599 (After 10/31)
• Corporate Pass $1650 (Before 10/31) / $1850 (After 10/31)
• Seniors 65+ $150 (Before 10/31) / $150 (After 10/31)
• Night Skiing Only $225 (Before 10/31) / $275 (After 10/31)

Check out real estate in some of our favorite Utah resorts including Alta and Snowbird in Little Cottonwood Canyon. Brighton and Solitude in Big Cottonwood Canyon. Sundance Ski Resort in Provo Canyon. Deer Valley Ski Report surrounding Upper Deer Valley, Lower Deer Valley and Empire Pass. Park City Mountain including Canyons Village and The Colony. Discover the secret powder filled lands of Powder Mountain in the Ogden Valley.

Not sure where to start? View all Real Estate for sale in our Ski Communities.

Check out this blog at: Utah Ski Resort Information

Also check out photos of skiing at Snowbird and Park City HERE.

All information is not deemed liable and is subject to change without notice.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

So this is spam, and pretty obvious spam. OTOH, there's enough real, relevant, useful information in it that I'm reluctant to just ban-hammer it. Thoughts?


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Prob fine to keep. At least it’s not pushing crypto or viagra  Might just be the best targeted and the most detailed spam I’ve ever seen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treehugger (Mar 21, 2021)

I think that's from the Utah ski visitors site. I used it a long time ago and found it useful for comparing resorts, costs and facilities. Would have been better if it explained that more clearly at beginning of post.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Alta? Get the fuck out of here with that Alta bullshit. You can stick Deer Valley where the sun doesn't shine as well.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Donutz said:


> So this is spam, and pretty obvious spam. OTOH, there's enough real, relevant, useful information in it that I'm reluctant to just ban-hammer it. Thoughts?


I was going to report it, but then thought the same thing. She has done a LOT of homework for the rest of us. She didn't put that post up in two minutes. I say let it ride, but it is certainly on the edge.


----------

